# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Alternative To Cura?

## jcherepy

I use the same cable one would use to connect a printer to connect to my Amateur Radio. Cura thinks it's a printer and takes over the com port and my logging software is unable to see the radio. What is best alternative to Cura?

----------


## Roberts_Clif

In Cura I manual set the Com ports to there correct devices, i do not let Cura Auto select the serial port.

Image 14.jpg

----------


## jcherepy

Thanks for the reply, but I don't see Communications Settings under Machine Settings in Cura 3.6.0 on Windows 10.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

It has been so long since I have thought about connecting a 3D Printer using the USB it must have sipped my mind.

I would suggest a different route. I have both 3D Printers connected over a wired Ethernet with Raspberry Pi 2's that were picked up on E-Bay for about 20 dollars.
Installing Raspberry Pi's - with OctoPrint onto both my 3D Printers simply because I have my 3D Printers in a different room than my working  environment.
They are also fitted with Web Cameras so I can watch the 3D Printing process constantly on a 2nd monitor connected to my Computer or Via a tablet or Cell Phone.

Cuar 3.6.0.jpg

However I do not Print from Cura anymore. I print exclusively from OctoPrint.
I open OctoPrint from the Network button in windows which allow me to send sliced files for printing.

OctoPrint Blu - 1.jpg

----------


## jcherepy

Thanks for the reply, but this doesn't address my problem. Windows recognizes the cable and Cura thinks it's a printer cable and grabs the COM Port. The cable is connected to a Radio and my radio software says the port is already in use and can't connect to the radio. I need for Cura to release the port, but I'm finding out there is apparently no way to do this,

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Actually an alternative to Cura is impractical, Reason - Windows Detected the USB port as a usable Printer device.

Looking into ways to redirect the miss detected USB Radio device from the list of available printers.

What radio device is causing you the problems.

----------


## jcherepy

Thanks again for all the replies. I solved the problem by deleting the USB Print folder from the Program Files\Ultimaker Cura 3.6\plugins folder and restarting the PC. Again, it was Cura and not the radio that was the problem.

----------


## Susanne

I would suggest you to try Simplify3d or CraftWare. Both of the softwares streamlines the process of 3D printing and leading to better results.

----------

